# Redirected to spam sight from one the ads



## Aso (Feb 25, 2017)

On my mobile device, one of the ads constantly redirects me a to a Facebook look-alike spam/contest/awards website. This makes the website totally unusable on my mobile. 

Is anyone else experiencing this behavior also or have found a way to stop it from happening?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2017)

PM sent.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 1, 2017)

Same thing happening to me; so far only happening in Firefox for iOS. The current address it ends up at is (IIRC) wal-mart.winners.club. 

Was intermittent previously, but happenes every time, today.


----------



## Mathemagician (Apr 1, 2017)

Been happening to me on iOS safari. No idea why. Just a random web page. About once a day.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't want to block all ads; they have to pay the server costs somehow! I just don't want my browser taken over by a bad ad, and I don't think they do either.


----------



## tedtan (Apr 4, 2017)

I've experienced something similar lately on my iPhone (doesn't happen on iPad or Windows based desk tops): if I load the SSO website (any page) then my iPhone's Safari browser will be taken over by an ad with no option to avoid the ad (note that I'm just loading a SSO page, not clicking on an ad or anything).

In order to load the page properly, I have to close the browser and clear the cache. Once I've done this, the site works properly again (if we can consider the extremely mobil-unfriendly Facebook ad to the right of the page "proper").


----------



## TedEH (May 23, 2017)

I dunno if this is related to what has been seen before, but I got a weird popup this morning, that I suspect came from one of the ads on this site:

I opened a random thread I follow from the User CP page, and it instead opened a fake firefox update page, and prompted for a "firefox-update.js" download.

I'll definitely do a thorough pass of updating/cleaning/etc this PC in case it's some kind of locally-installed malware, but it looked like it came from one of the ads. Some googling vaguely suggested it comes from flash-based ads.

I'm curious if anyone else has seen this, maybe that can help me determine if it's from the site, or from this PC somewhere.


----------



## bostjan (May 23, 2017)

I've got a Pitney Bose ad that covers my entire window when it pops up. I hope they are paying extra money for that, if not, maybe admin should have a look into it.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 29, 2017)

Yep, just had this happen to me as well on iOS immediately after clicking a thread. Never happened before. It was trying to force redirect my browser but I shut it down as soon as I took the screen cap. 

So far still no classifieds thread creation access AND spam? Yay update...


----------



## HighGain510 (May 30, 2017)

Just happened yet again... this loaded over top of the entire forum page I was viewing. I don't know what ad settings you're allowing on here now with the update, but if this is going to be a new thing, I'm out.  It doesn't happen on any other forums (or any other site I frequent, for that matter) so I highly doubt it's my phone.


----------



## TedEH (May 30, 2017)

Oh noooooooooooooooo....
Some of the ads autoplay with audio now.

I had a page load with two of the same ad, both that autoplayed videos with audio.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 30, 2017)

yup this has been happening to me.


----------



## tedtan (May 30, 2017)

HighGain510 said:


> Just happened yet again... this loaded over top of the entire forum page I was viewing. I don't know what ad settings you're allowing on here now with the update, but if this is going to be a new thing, I'm out.  It doesn't happen on any other forums (or any other site I frequent, for that matter) so I highly doubt it's my phone.



That's the one I was getting for a while.

I asked Alex before the upgrade if there would be a pay option to opt out of ads entirely and he asked that I wait until after the upgrade to decide. Perhaps we should revive that request.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 25, 2017)

Bumping this thread because this has been happening to me again. Browsing on iOS is redirecting me to that same giftcard page at ingmatic.com on practically every thread I visit.


----------



## Aso (Jun 27, 2017)

I wonder if they are reviewing ads before they are allowed to be displayed on the site. If they aren't reviewing each one and just taking whatever the ad service is serving this would explain why ads that redirect users is a semi-common problem it seems. I have also noticed the ad pods serving 2-4 of the same ads which defeats the purpose of ads since the site would be paid for one impression/viewing and not for the 2-4.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 27, 2017)

I got the same ad as posted in the screenshots above on my android device. I have not experienced this on windows, though, yet.


----------



## IGC (Jun 27, 2017)

MerlinTKD said:


> Same thing happening to me; so far only happening in Firefox for iOS. The current address it ends up at is (IIRC) wal-mart.winners.club.
> 
> Was intermittent previously, but happenes every time, today.



I had this happen to me when they changed themes, I switched to opera mobile with add blocking and no more b.s.


----------



## mike1033 (Dec 6, 2017)

This has been happening relentlessly to me too, always that Facebook BS, it's made mobile access for me pretty much impossible.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 27, 2018)

Got this just now too hence why I'm at this thread. First was a redirect which I quickly backed out of, then was a slide down ad from the top. Haven't gotten this from any other site since I've had this phone. Major turn off to visit here via mobile.


----------



## TedEH (Jan 29, 2018)

I had forgotten about this thread- but yeah, since switching to an android phone, I get some sketchy popups from here on occasion too.


----------



## tedtan (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm still getting these redirects on my iPhone X and iPad (and I don't get them on any other sites, just SSO). I've given up hope that Alex will address these inappropriate ads, so I avoid this site on mobile now.


----------



## Lasik124 (Mar 20, 2018)

Came to this forum section to see if this was already a topic.

Just checking in to say this site is recently unusable with the ads on Iphone Safari. The ads take over the whole browser

Hope to see it fixed soon as I love this forum


----------

